# West Palm Beach, FL D&D group forming



## Shalion (May 29, 2011)

Hey all, we're a group looking for some extra players in South Florida for a 2nd edition D&D campaign. Reply if you're interested or check out our group: EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - THAC0 Anonymous


----------

